# Matt Mitrione vs. Sergei Kharitonov who you got??



## sullig133 (Aug 21, 2019)

Sergei had a good knockout on Roy nelson but iv'e still got Matt Mitrione winning this


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

If Matt Mitrione and Sergei Kharitonov fight for a 3rd time, it would have potential be one of the worst fight trilogies in MMA history.

IMO anyway.

I know some people like bellator feeding name opponents mismatches to give them easier and more impressive finishes than they would have if they fought more evenly matched competition.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Both those fights were certainly bizarre for different reasons and if there is a trilogy I'd call it bizarre rather then "one of the worst".


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Ryan Bader showing Mitrione and Kharitonov how its done.

Forget mouthpieces and kicks to the balls, its all about those eye pokes.

*Facepalm*


----------



## StockHighAlert (Sep 12, 2019)

Matt Mitrione


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The guy has always been bizarre so for these two matches to go the way they did isn't surprising.


----------

